# New guppies



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Now that I have moved my angelfish out my tank, I have started my family of guppies. I will post some pics later. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

My male 
My female
My other male
It not very clear, but my other female. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

The two males are already dead


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Why?:shock:


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Make that 1 female also and IDK why


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that male looks almost like my thai red dragons...


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Test your water asap.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Next time I got to the store, I'm asking what's up... Also ill get a ph test kit 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## oscarlover (Oct 2, 2012)

The store should test your water for free. I had that happen to me when I first started getting guppies, I only have one female left and now about 60 fry, some from the other 2 females that died. It ended up being a small nitrite spike, and somehow all the fry survived it and the adults didn't.


----------

